
Joachim Rønneberg dies at age 99 - yagyu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joachim_Rønneberg
======
yagyu
Norwegian news: [https://www.nrk.no/mr/joachim-ronneberg-dode-i-
natt-1.142576...](https://www.nrk.no/mr/joachim-ronneberg-dode-i-
natt-1.14257623)

2015 nytimes interview: [https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/21/world/europe/wwii-
hero-cr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/21/world/europe/wwii-hero-credits-
luck-and-chance-in-foiling-hitlers-nuclear-ambitions.html)

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Reading the NYT piece I'm surprised to learn he only became known in Norway in
2015, and the statue the same year. Here in the UK that Telemark raid crops up
quite often in anniversaries of wartime events or special forces
commemorations, and he's attended many of those[0]. Of course the movie is
trotted out every few years too, though maybe not so much recently.

Thanks for posting.

[0]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22298739](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22298739)

~~~
Thlom
Doesn't sound right. The history and Mr. Rønneberg has been known in Norway a
long time. Rønneberg started talking about his experience in the 70s and he
has spent much of his later years speaking to schools. He has been active in
the Norwegian Trekking Association, a well known journalist in the national
broadcaster, active in the local museum.

